
Ask HN: What do the new profile options mean? - Indyan
A number of new profile options seem to have been added. They include "notifo", "showdead:	
"noprocrast", "maxvisit", and "minaway". What do they mean?
======
brudgers
"Showdead: "noprocrast", "maxvisit", and "minaway" are not new.

Showdead shows killed threads and hellbanned comments.

Noprocrast locks you out of HN for minaway minutes once you have been logged
in for maxvisit minutes.

See: <http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

Notifo is new to me. Maybe a public email address?

Delay is new to me as well.

~~~
dpritchett
I tried delay once. I think it renders your comments to you alone until $delay
minutes elapse. Probably helps avoid flamewars and other procrastination
because you won't be getting quick replies.

Edit: Notifo is a push notifications service from a YC company. I'm guessing
you paste in an API key and then get pings when your comments receive replies.

~~~
dvdhsu
> I think it renders your comments to you alone until $delay minutes elapse.

Yes, that's correct.

I think the main purpose of 'delay' is to allow you to edit your comments
before the rest of HN sees it. A lot of us read through our comments and edit
them after we submit (to cut out snark, clarify a point, make it more
concise).

> Notifo is new to me. Maybe a public email address?

Notifo is a YC company: <http://notifo.com/>. They used to email you when
people replied to your post on HN: <http://notifo.com/hackernews>. I'm not
really sure if it's still working anymore, since they said they were shutting
down a while back: <http://blog.notifo.com/notifo>.

